# Stihl or Husqvarna?



## salmonhunter (Jul 19, 2012)

I bet this has already been done but just curious as to which company more people like. I know there both good saws but which one do you prefer. Personally when I bought my saw the stihl's were on sale so thats what I ended up with. So I guess I prefer stihl even though I have never tried a husqvarna saw.


----------



## jwoair23 (Jul 19, 2012)

I extensively researched when buying my saw, between the Stihl MS290 Farmboss and the Husqvarna 455 Rancher. I will freely admit I never had the opportunity to try the rancher in person, but I read countless reviews and went on tons of forums, and really felt that the Sithl was the way to go. On top of that my uncle had the MS290, and I just fell in love when I tried it.

Not saying the 455 Rancher is a bad saw by any means, I just personally really love the MS290. I have cut about 5 cords with it so far, and it is just fantastic. I did the muffler mod also, which made it even more of a fun saw.

Just one opinion though!


----------



## Halligan (Jul 19, 2012)

For whatever reason I like Husqvarna. Only have two saws but they both run great.


----------



## rkshed (Jul 19, 2012)

I am partial to Jonsereds. I know, I know, its a Husky with better colors.
I have a wicked old 455 Jred that runs great but I just broke the handle. Braced it with aluminum and we're back in business.
I am looking at a 2159 that has been on Craigslist up here for a long time. Looks brand new with a 20" bar but he's at $500. I think $300 is more realistic.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 19, 2012)

I have had several Husqvarnas and several Stihls... I Love my Stihls more... But...

I honestly do love my 455 Rancher (Husqvarna).  I use it the most out of any saw. But thats only to ensure my Stihls live a longer life 

My BIL has a new 562XP and it is a nice saw. But I still would rather have an 036-362 series saw (similar displacement). My 036 will run with it all day. But my 460 is the "Fav" of them all..

I have all 3 big Saws on the kitchen island right now. This is where my good sharpening goes down (read: Timberline)


----------



## weatherguy (Jul 19, 2012)

Ive only has Huskys but I guess I would have to try both brands of similar saws before I could pick one. Went to buy a Stihl last weekend and came home with a Husky, just ran so nice and felt so comfortable, one day I will try a Stihl though.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 19, 2012)

Echo gets no respect.   

I have six chainsaws of six different brands, including pro saws from both Husqvarna and Stihl, and I love my old Echo 510EVL ("Five-Ten Evil").  It's a little power plant that simply NEVER fails to work.

One local dealer who carries all three told me a lot of folks soured on Echo saws in the late 1990's / early 2000's, when they put out the early CS series saws, which were less than impressive.  He said they seem to have righted those wrongs in their recent models, but public perception can take many years to swing back in their favor.  Most local dealers and landscapers seem to consider them and Stihl neck and neck on other equipment (trimmers, edgers, blowers, etc.).


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 20, 2012)

Joful said:


> Echo gets no respect.
> 
> I have six chainsaws of six different brands, including pro saws from both Husqvarna and Stihl, and I love my old Echo 510EVL ("Five-Ten Evil"). It's a little power plant that simply NEVER fails to work.
> 
> One local dealer who carries all three told me a lot of folks soured on Echo saws in the late 1990's / early 2000's, when they put out the early CS series saws, which were less than impressive. He said they seem to have righted those wrongs in their recent models, but public perception can take many years to swing back in their favor. Most local dealers and landscapers seem to consider them and Stihl neck and neck on other equipment (trimmers, edgers, blowers, etc.).


 
I spent way too much time on the end of Echo weedwackers as a kid. They are tough, and easy enough to run all day. My dad still runs two little 21cc straight shaft units and he swears by the 2 top-handle saws he has. I've run a few of their blowers as well as their hedge trimmers and all in all they have a great line-up. But there are very few stand-out machines from a performance/power standpoint and Echo has never been one to pursue all-out performance. RedMax and Stihl are engaged in all-out war with the backpack blowers and the Husky vs. Stihl competition for saws is nowhere near finished.

If I ever get my hands on a 610EVL (The Evil Twin, ) I will be one smilin' sonovabitch. I have a line on a Deere 66SV (Same saw, different paint) that needs help and has been disassembled (by a professional, although he's pushing 90 these days) but needs a crank supposedly.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 20, 2012)

I can see a larger saw in my near future, maybe next year.  Either a Rancher or a Farm Boss. I know the jury is Stihl out on the Husky/Stihl pro saw debate, but what about the homeowner debate?   I have been looking at the features of the above mentioned two.  Can't decide...


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ive run both and loved both of them. Came down to buying a Stihl and couldnt be happier. But wouldnt complain if I had a Husky either. Both are a huge step up from the 35cc craftsman I ran before. Like getting onto a Harley Davidson off of a tricycle.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 20, 2012)

Didn't vote . . . I've used both before and have been very happy with both makes before . . . the only reason I have a Husky instead of a Stihl right now is that the local dealer switched to only selling Huskys . . . and I like keeping my business local as they have always treated me right with pricing and quick turn-arounds on repairs.

Honestly . . . it doesn't really matter to me as to the make.


----------



## jwoair23 (Jul 20, 2012)

Realstone said:


> I can see a larger saw in my near future, maybe next year. Either a Rancher or a Farm Boss. I know the jury is Stihl out on the Husky/Stihl pro saw debate, but what about the homeowner debate? I have been looking at the features of the above mentioned two. Can't decide...


 
I can't speak for the Rancher, but here is what I like about the Farm Boss:

The anti vibration works really well, it was immediately noticeable when I upgraded from my Poulan. I was exhausted after using my Poulan for a long time, and despite the Farm Boss being bigger and heavier, it doesn't wear me out at all.
I know some would say its not powerful enough, but for me, it is incredibly powerful. I have a 20" bar on it, with the RSC chain, and a muffler mod, and that saw has all the power I can honestly ever see me needing. I cut about 5 cords a year, and it has honestly been a pleasure ever since I got this saw. Now I can noodle with ease, and cut way faster than before.
On my Poulan, I constantly had to adjust the bar tensioner, and on my Stihl, no kidding, I never have to adjust in the middle of cutting. It never loosens up on me, it stays exactly where I set it.
I personally like the air filter design on the Farm Boss, its easy to clean and very easy to get too.
I have never had a problem with the oiler jamming up, and I like that it has an adjustable oiler.
It has always been easy to start for me, starting within a few pulls, I have had it about 1.5 years now. 
I personally like the flippy caps though I know some do not, compared to my Poulan that swelled over time and was impossible to get on or off, these are always the same tightness, and "lock" in so I know they are set and won't leak.
When noodling, I never have a problem with the noodles getting jammed up, I have never had that happen, if it starts to jam it always clears itself within a second or two.
I would honestly put some negatives down if I had any, but I am just incredibly happy with the saw.
Let me know if you have any further questions!


----------



## smokinj (Jul 20, 2012)

My choice GM!


----------



## Ashful (Jul 20, 2012)

smokinj said:


> My choice GM!


Ford!  Dodge!


----------



## smokinj (Jul 20, 2012)

Joful said:


> Ford! Dodge!


 
Mine better!


----------



## Realstone (Jul 20, 2012)

Joful said:


> Ford! Dodge!


Tastes better!
Less filling!


----------



## bluedogz (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought a Stihl because of the availability of local dealer support.  Only place to buy Huskies around here is TSC.


----------



## DMZX (Jul 20, 2012)

My experience with both was back some 25 years ago when I was running a FS fire/fuels crew.  We ran Stihl O38 AV Magnums and Husky 266 XP's. 

The Husky's were strong and fast.  They did seem to require more maintenance (parts replacement) and I recall seizing at least one piston.

The Stihls were not as fast as the Husky's, but were stone reliable and easy to maintain. The only thing I recall breaking on the Stihls were air filter covers and the retainer.

I have always owned Stihls, mostly because of my familiarity with them, and their reliability.


----------



## simple.serf (Jul 20, 2012)

I have two Huskies- my 51 and a 55 rancher.  Both are used, and the price was right. I like that I can swap just about any part between the two. My father just got a 455 rancher and I have to admit, that I don't much care for it. Starts hard, and I really don't like the new throttle lock/primer bulb setup.

I also have an Echo FS-235 trimmer that I mow around my 1 acre pond with, and it is mediocre. It just doesn't like turning a steel blade instead of trimmer line. Next time, I'm going with the biggest Sthil I can afford.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 20, 2012)

simple.serf said:


> Homelite 20MCS (the first one man they built)


 
Just pulled some images on this saw, out of curiousity. Holy crapola, man!


----------



## Realstone (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow  

That saw is probably older than most of the trees it cuts through.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 20, 2012)

Realstone said:


> I can see a larger saw in my near future, maybe next year. Either a Rancher or a Farm Boss. I know the jury is Stihl out on the Husky/Stihl pro saw debate, but what about the homeowner debate? I have been looking at the features of the above mentioned two. Can't decide...


 
I know a lot of people that love their Ranchers, & Farm boss saws, until they run a 260/261, or an XP series saw. By larger saw if you mean heavier, you'll get that with either. I know, I know, I'm sounding a little snide here, & I really don't mean too. I had a very nice MS 290 years ago, muffler modded & running a 16" bar. It did well, & was pretty well bullet proof, but I found an old 034 AV Super for $ 30.00 put it back together with some used parts, & the 290 went on the shelf. I finally swapped the 290 for an 026 in good condition, & wouldn't trade back for anything. If you get the chance, run the pro series saws before you buy so you can make a real comparison. Otherwise, at least consider the MS 390, more power for the same weight. Don't be afraid of the Husky's either, they're good saws, I'm just not as familiar with them. A C


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 20, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Wow
> 
> That saw is probably older than most of the trees it cuts through.


 
Ha, yep that's a good one, may be heavier than most of the rounds it cuts too.


----------



## simple.serf (Jul 21, 2012)

Yup to all of the comments!!

I can do about an hour with it, no more. Thing is a monster, but has that nice old school 2 stroke growl that you only got out of the really big old 2 strokes. A buddy of mine has another one, but his doesn't have the holes in the bar to keep the weight down.

About all I do with it now is take it to old equipment shows and make a couple of cuts with it... always draws a crowd.


----------



## blades (Jul 21, 2012)

Guess I am odd man out, got started on Dolmars, that is about all I have had. oh there was a little poulan 35cc, and I have a joneserd 45cc also. The p&j are the ones I loan out so my good saws don.t get trashed. after 20 years the p is just plain worn out. the J which is also some 20+ years old is ok yet. Most of my cutting is done with 64-80cc saws as I get a lot of big sections that a lot of people can't handel.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 21, 2012)

I prefer husky, stihl, jonsered and dolmar


----------



## Realstone (Jul 21, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> If you get the chance, run the pro series saws before you buy so you can make a real comparison. Otherwise, at least consider the MS 390, more power for the same weight. Don't be afraid of the Husky's either, they're good saws, I'm just not as familiar with them. A C


I was milling over what you said, and it is valuable info to me, but the difference in price between the standard & pro series for both makes is hard to justify for a weekend bushwhacker like myself.


----------



## weatherguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Realstone said:


> I was milling over what you said, and it is valuable info to me, but the difference in price between the standard & pro series for both makes is hard to justify for a weekend bushwhacker like myself.


 
 Thats my line of thinking too but I almost bought a used XP last week but decided I didnt need it, price was right and it was rebuilt to look new but I bought a used 445 instead, thats all I need for what I cut.


----------



## Lewiston (Jul 21, 2012)

Whichever has the best local support.  Couldn't vote since I own and use both.  Used Stihl for 20 years but switched to Husky, when we moved, due to the superb service of the local dealer.


----------



## wendell (Jul 21, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> My BIL has a new 562XP and it is a nice saw. But I still would rather have an 036-362 series saw (similar displacement). My 036 will run with it all day.


 
I assume you mean by run with it all day you just mean it is still running? 

The 562 I ran holds it's own with ported saws. Should spank a stock 036.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> I assume you mean by run with it all day you just mean it is still running?
> 
> The 562 I ran holds it's own with ported saws. Should spank a stock 036.



Im still a fan of the 562...

The 562 XP has its place. But its still 59cc... There is no replacement for displacement


----------



## wendell (Jul 21, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Im still a fan of the 562...
> 
> The 562 XP has its place. But its still 59cc... There is no replacement for displacement


 
I agree.


----------



## wendell (Jul 21, 2012)

and


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 21, 2012)

Holy Chit!! !! !! !! 

Nice.....


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 21, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Im still a fan of the 562...
> 
> The 562 XP has its place. But its still 59cc... There is no replacement for displacement





DexterDay said:


> Holy Chit!! !! !! !!
> 
> Nice.....


 
Agree 100% That's some serious HP there Wendell. A C


----------



## weatherguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Holy shite wendell, you cutting down redwoods?


----------



## Realstone (Jul 21, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> you cutting down redwoods?


I think he's the guy they call to cut the drive through arch in the redwoods


----------



## kingquad (Jul 22, 2012)

Realstone said:


> I was milling over what you said, and it is valuable info to me, but the difference in price between the standard & pro series for both makes is hard to justify for a weekend bushwhacker like myself.


There is a used 372xp over on arboristsite right now for $400.  They are awesome saws that will flat out own any landowner model saw.  Also, parts are readily available as well.  If you're patient, there are deals out there.  There's also a guy on arboristsite that rebuilds and sells 346xp's and sells them for around $300.  I bought mine from him.  He'll even mod it for you.  There's an MS260 on there right now that looks brand new for $360.  The price difference isn't as great as you would think if you're willing to shop outside of a dealer.  Some people aren't, and that's not a bad thing.

I have a Husky 450.  My Dad has a 455 rancher.  My 346xp will crush them both and it's a blast to run.  That being said, the 450 and 455 are good saws, but just aren't as strong.

If you are going to purchase a homeowner model, I'd wait till 2013 if possible.  The Husky Rancher models are all going to be autotune model (computer controlled carbs).  I'd look for Stihl to move quickly to do the same.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 22, 2012)

kingquad said:


> There is a used 372xp over on arboristsite right now for $400. They are awesome saws that will flat out own any landowner model saw. Also, parts are readily available as well. If you're patient, there are deals out there. There's also a guy on arboristsite that rebuilds and sells 346xp's and sells them for around $300. I bought mine from him. He'll even mod it for you. There's an MS260 on there right now that looks brand new for $360. The price difference isn't as great as you would think if you're willing to shop outside of a dealer. Some people aren't, and that's not a bad thing.
> 
> I have a Husky 450. My Dad has a 455 rancher. My 346xp will crush them both and it's a blast to run. That being said, the 450 and 455 are good saws, but just aren't as strong.
> 
> If you are going to purchase a homeowner model, I'd wait till 2013 if possible. The Husky Rancher models are all going to be autotune model (computer controlled carbs). I'd look for Stihl to move quickly to do the same.


 
IMO the above is very good advice. I kinda forgot about the 346 xp, having never run one. I'd like to try one against my 026 to compare. Still not sold on the auto tune thing though. I prefer my ear & screwdriver @ this point. A C


----------



## Thistle (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh wow.   Serious HP there for sure. Anyone know what the HP of Mac SP125's were stock? I'm guessing around 8-ish or so. I know lots were factory modded with the 101B kart motor & other tricks when PNW fallers were paid by how many thousand board feet felled in a day compared to a later standard hourly wage.


----------



## kingquad (Jul 22, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> IMO the above is very good advice. I kinda forgot about the 346 xp, having never run one. I'd like to try one against my 026 to compare. *Still not sold on the auto tune thing though. I prefer my ear & screwdriver @ this point*. A C


Yeah, but you're not the typical homeowner model saw buyer, are you? Many people that buy these saws don't have a clue how to tune a saw. These saws come lean from the factory. With Stihl, this isn't as much of a problem since dealers will tune the saw for their buyers. Husky sells through Blowe's. No support whatsoever. This eliminates the most common problem with these saws for most people.

Edit:  The 346 rocks.  I love it.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 22, 2012)

kingquad said:


> There is a used 372xp over on arboristsite right now for $400. They are awesome saws that will flat out own any landowner model saw. Also, parts are readily available as well. If you're patient, there are deals out there. There's also a guy on arboristsite that rebuilds and sells 346xp's and sells them for around $300. I bought mine from him. He'll even mod it for you. There's an MS260 on there right now that looks brand new for $360. The price difference isn't as great as you would think if you're willing to shop outside of a dealer. Some people aren't, and that's not a bad thing.
> 
> I have a Husky 450. My Dad has a 455 rancher. My 346xp will crush them both and it's a blast to run. That being said, the 450 and 455 are good saws, but just aren't as strong.
> 
> If you are going to purchase a homeowner model, I'd wait till 2013 if possible. The Husky Rancher models are all going to be autotune model (computer controlled carbs). I'd look for Stihl to move quickly to do the same.


I'll ditto what Amateur Cutter said, good advice. Now I am a proud Canadian, and I love my country, etc, etc. but sometimes I wish the border would just disappear. Especially when it comes to purchasing and shipping. Seriously, you guys get good quality, good selection - in stock, and rock bottom pricing. And reasonable shipping too. I'll get what I want (when I'm ready to get it) but it will just take a little longer.

*edit*  - but I am loving this thread.  Learning a lot, thanks!


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 22, 2012)

The best Stihl saws I have had (and still have): MS211, 026 early model, MS361, 044
The best Husky saws I have had: 346xp (second edition larger engine, w/o the stupid brake thing), 372xpw (second edition larger engine, pre-smog)

I wish Husky would have re-numbered their saws so that the 346 and 372 early model saws would not be grouped with the better later edition ones. I run all Stihl now becasue they all run the same parts/bars/chains, and the good Husky dealer is on the far side of town from me. Also all Stihls have the same levers and they all start basically the same. Stihl also has a store in just about every town around here.


----------



## kingquad (Jul 22, 2012)

Realstone said:


> I'll ditto what Amateur Cutter said, good advice. Now I am a proud Canadian, and I love my country, etc, etc. but sometimes I wish the border would just disappear. Especially when it comes to purchasing and shipping. Seriously, you guys get good quality, good selection - in stock, and rock bottom pricing. And reasonable shipping too. *I'll get what I want (when I'm ready to get it) but it will just take a little longer.*
> 
> *edit* - but I am loving this thread. Learning a lot, thanks!


No problem, I've seen what you guys pay for saws, and I think it's ridiculous.  Keep in mind, lots of guys on arborsite are willing to ship overseas or out of country.  Doesn't hurt to ask.  I don't what you guys have to deal with as far as import duties though.  Might not be worth it.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## kingquad (Jul 22, 2012)

StihlHead said:


> The best Stihl saws I have had (and still have): MS211, 026 early model, MS361, 044
> The best Husky saws I have had: 346xp (second edition larger engine, w/o the stupid brake thing), 372xpw (second edition larger engine, pre-smog)
> 
> I wish Husky would have re-numbered their saws so that the 346 and 372 early model saws would not be grouped with the better later edition ones. I run all Stihl now becasue they all run the same parts/bars/chains, and the good Husky dealer is on the far side of town from me. Also all Stihls have the same levers and they all start basically the same. Stihl also has a store in just about every town around here.


Yes, I agree, but even Stihl has had slight design tweaks on their saws (I admit that I don't know too much about Stihl's so I cant get very specific) and not changed the model number. I do think that Husky should have changed the 3XX numbers when they went to the strato models. It's misleading. I have a 365x-torq. It's not a 365 or 365 special. Hell, it's not even the same cc's. Same with the 372, totally different design. That's not to say that the new ones are bad, they appear to be stronger and more fuel efficient "out of the box" once they are broken in. But yes, they should be re-badged. Husky is trying to sell new saws off of the reputation of old "legendary" saws.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 22, 2012)

kingquad said:


> Yes, I agree, but even Stihl has had slight design tweaks on their saws (I admit that I don't know too much about Stihl's so I cant get very specific) and not changed the model number. I do think that Husky should have changed the 3XX numbers when they went to the strato models. It's misleading. I have a 365x-torq. It's not a 365 or 365 special. Hell, it's not even the same cc's. Same with the 372, totally different design. That's not to say that the new ones are bad, they appear to be stronger and more fuel efficient "out of the box" once they are broken in. But yes, they should be re-badged. Husky is trying to sell new saws off of the reputation of old "legendary" saws.


 
I hear ya. When I started looking for a replacement last Spring for my still very strong Poulan 475/rebadged Jonsered2077/77cc saw for milling & the big stuff I looked at new Husky 390XP's. $1300 w/IA sales tax set up like I wanted with 28" b/c,fullwrap handlebar.Couldnt afford that so I waited & watched for a decent very strong running 288XPW at a fair price.Same displacement, HP & RPM's as newer 390's,barely 1 lb heavier (less plastic),& just takes a wee bit more fuel.

Everyone I talked with said it was one of the best saw's they ever made.Few new parts like high performance air filter setup,28" b/c & other goodies & its just perfect for me.I already had a 36" b/c with the big Poulan,so I kept that when selling it last November.Wanted a little more power & most importantly,a decomp valve on the new saw.That Poulan had no decomp & 190+ compression,it damn near threw my right shoulder out of socket whenever I pulled that rope as I gotten older.


----------



## wendell (Jul 22, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> Holy shite wendell, you cutting down redwoods?


 
No, just oaks, maples, hickorys, locusts, ash....


----------



## Realstone (Jul 22, 2012)

wendell said:


> No, just oaks, maples, hickorys, locusts, ash....


Must be big ash oaks, maples, hickorys


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a Husky 50 I still use all the time for smaller stuff.  Then only complaint I had about it is that on occasion I could not pull the cord because of the compression.  I learned that if you take the spark plug out and put it back in, it becomes easy again.  The 390 is my go to saw, I had one problem with a loose connection on the coil, but fixed under warranty.  The 660, is just awesome, other than a bit heavy so I save it for milling and the big boys.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 23, 2012)

simple.serf said:


> Yup to all of the comments!!
> 
> I can do about an hour with it, no more. _*Thing is a monster, but has that nice old school 2 stroke growl that you only got out of the really big old 2 strokes*_. A buddy of mine has another one, but his doesn't have the holes in the bar to keep the weight down.
> 
> About all I do with it now is take it to old equipment shows and make a couple of cuts with it... always draws a crowd.


I had an old 1956-ish Pioneer RA (100cc) and I couldn't agree more, simple.serf! That loud, deep growl......I have since sold the old girl, all it ever did was sat in the shed and only got fired up every once in a while. My vintage dream saw is an old 1961 McCulloch BP1, the holy grail of vintage chainsaws IMHO. Almost pulled the trigger on a complete one last year at $600.00, but just couldn't do it. Now I wish I would have....


----------



## ScotO (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm a die-hard Stihl man, but since I bought that used Husqvarna 372XP, I think I'm having a slight emotional affair with it.  That little saw is an animal, I can't believe the punch it packs for a 72cc saw.  And only weighing 13lbs (powerhead), it packs some serious chit.......Stihl, Husqvarna, Dolmar, Echo.....all make good saws, it really comes down to dealer support for most guys.  Me, on the other hand?....I buy all my stuff used, so I get what I can, when I can, and fix it up to USE THE PI$$ out of it!!


----------



## simple.serf (Jul 23, 2012)

kingquad said:


> If you are going to purchase a homeowner model, I'd wait till 2013 if possible. The Husky Rancher models are all going to be autotune model (computer controlled carbs). I'd look for Stihl to move quickly to do the same.


 
Uhh, no. I don't care if I have to drag my Homelite out, I am NOT buying a saw with a computer controlled carb. The cars with them were crap (I had a mazda B2200, It was worthless until I put a single barrel Weber on it) , and I don't much care for EFI if I am dealing with something that I NEED to run NOW.


----------



## rkshed (Jul 23, 2012)

Just found a Stihl 046 with a junk top end but it looks to be complete.
$40.00 sound reasonable?
Bailey's sells a kit to make it 82cc but what was it stock?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 23, 2012)

rkshed said:


> Just found a Stihl 046 with a junk top end but it looks to be complete.
> $40.00 sound reasonable?
> Bailey's sells a kit to make it 82cc but what was it stock?



My 460 is 77 cc's.. 460/046 same saw? Other than some EPA chit... May be less cc's?

The pros will know for sure. As my 036 is 63cc's but a new 362 is 59cc's (EPA). 

But for that price! I would give $100 bill right now....


----------



## ScotO (Jul 23, 2012)

rkshed said:


> Just found a Stihl 046 with a junk top end but it looks to be complete.
> $40.00 sound reasonable?
> Bailey's sells a kit to make it 82cc but what was it stock?


chit! If you don't buy it, send me the guy's number, I have two twenty dollar bills burning in my hand RIGHT NOW.......that 82cc kit is the MS460 Magnum kit.  Get it.....


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> chit! If you don't buy it, send me the guy's number, I have two twenty dollar bills burning in my hand RIGHT NOW.......that 82cc kit is the MS460 Magnum kit. Get it.....


 
Yea, what he said, except pm me the phone # instead. A C


----------



## wendell (Jul 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I had an old 1956-ish Pioneer RA (100cc) and I couldn't agree more, simple.serf! That loud, deep growl......I have since sold the old girl, all it ever did was sat in the shed and only got fired up every once in a while. My vintage dream saw is an old 1961 McCulloch BP1, the holy grail of vintage chainsaws IMHO. Almost pulled the trigger on a complete one last year at $600.00, but just couldn't do it. Now I wish I would have....


 
I'm sorry. There are a few saws you have to get when you get the chance because that chance may only come once. The BP-1 is certainly very near the top of the list and an absolute hoot to run.

I found my 166 after 2 years of looking. I know guys that have been looking for over 10 and haven't been able to find one they could afford. It doesn't help that the last one on eBay went for over $1600.

And I heartily agree on the sound of the old iron. The 166 has the best idle hands down but I love all the old saws in the wood. Last year at a GTG we had 4 Zips running at the same time. I think they moved the earth a bit on its axis which may explain this summer.


----------



## wendell (Jul 23, 2012)

simple.serf said:


> Uhh, no. I don't care if I have to drag my Homelite out, I am NOT buying a saw with a computer controlled carb. The cars with them were crap (I had a mazda B2200, It was worthless until I put a single barrel Weber on it) , and I don't much care for EFI if I am dealing with something that I NEED to run NOW.


 
I see your point. Definitely don't buy an awesome running saw because of your Mazda B2200.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 23, 2012)

simple.serf said:


> Uhh, no. I don't care if I have to drag my Homelite out, I am NOT buying a saw with a computer controlled carb. The cars with them were crap (I had a mazda B2200, It was worthless until I put a single barrel Weber on it) , and I don't much care for EFI if I am dealing with something that I NEED to run NOW.


 The electronics have gotten a lot better since the late 70's carburetors. (agreed they were a lot more trouble than they were worth.)  Funny thing is I can make just about any modern EFI controlled engine tell me what's wrong with it (or at least what it _thinks _the problem is) in less than 5 minutes.  This includes the EFI systems that are creeping into small engines.  No experience with the new saws from Husky/Stihl yet but when the MS461 hits the streets, bet your sweet behind mine will be the Mtronic version.


----------



## simple.serf (Jul 24, 2012)

In my case the engines in question are always on farm trucks.... Wiring harnesses  do not like mice chewing on them.

Look at a modern... say John Deere CUT.  In 60 years will it still be running? Hell, It is getting hard to get parts for the 50 series (I maintain an '84 850). 

Additionally, at work, I work on both large rack type refrigeration systems and production ovens. The refrigeration control can be a nightmare when it wants to... Firmware updates can take down an entire rack. On the oven side the old type ovens with relay logic are usually dismantled and reassembled when a store is shut down/opened. The "modern" ovens are usually scrapped. Try getting a control board for an early Hobart DRO2GH... You can't. Now imagine your people have a production requirement to meet... Not a good situation.

I buy my saws used, and am not looking forward to the first "Well, she needs a new control board, but we can't get that model anymore" from the parts shop. I've dealt with this from Cummins/Onan for as long as I can remember.  usually their answer is " Well, You're SOL". With a mechanical carb, I can usually find something that will work.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 24, 2012)

simple.serf said:


> I buy my saws used, and am not looking forward to the first "Well, she needs a new control board, but we can't get that model anymore" from the parts shop. I've dealt with this from Cummins/Onan for as long as I can remember. usually their answer is " Well, You're SOL". With a mechanical carb, I can usually find something that will work.


 
As with everything, the market will adapt. You'll be able to buy hot-rodded aftermarket control boards, when the time comes. There are always smart folks out there, up to the challenge. It's likely your kids and grandkids will know more about tricking out the firmware of their new saw, than you knew about tuning carburetors.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 24, 2012)

simple.serf said:


> In my case the engines in question are always on farm trucks.... Wiring harnesses do not like mice chewing on them.
> 
> Look at a modern... say John Deere CUT. In 60 years will it still be running? Hell, It is getting hard to get parts for the 50 series (I maintain an '84 850).


 
I feel for ya on the x50 series.  Easier to get parts for the Deere-built CUT's.  If it helps, the 50 series was little more than a green and yellow Yanmar.  I don't know if their availability is any better but I'd try for parts from a Yanmar dealer.  Just got to nail down the equivalent Yanmar model.  I've done the reverse, Deere parts on the Yanmar but haven't had to go hunting for red & grey parts for a green and yellow tractor, yet.



simple.serf said:


> I buy my saws used, and am not looking forward to the first "Well, she needs a new control board, but we can't get that model anymore" from the parts shop. I've dealt with this from Cummins/Onan for as long as I can remember. usually their answer is " Well, You're SOL". With a mechanical carb, I can usually find something that will work.


 
Well if that control board craps out and becomes NLA, you bet I'll find a Walbro/Zama/Tillotson to strap to it and make it roar again.


----------



## TMonter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have both Huskies and Stihls and I reach for my Huskies more than my Sthils because of what I feel is a better balance on the saws. Of course I'm comparing a bit older 036 and 440 to a newer 346XPand 372XPW.


----------



## rkshed (Jul 25, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> chit! If you don't buy it, send me the guy's number, I have two twenty dollar bills burning in my hand RIGHT NOW.......that 82cc kit is the MS460 Magnum kit. Get it.....


 
Well, crap.
Been emailing the guy since I found the saw and have yet to hear from him. As much as I love CL, I hate to find a killer deal and never hear from the seller, but the ad is still there.
 Like waving a steak in front of a starving man.


----------



## Freeheat (Jul 25, 2012)

rkshed said:


> Just found a Stihl 046 with a junk top end but it looks to be complete.
> $40.00 sound reasonable?
> Bailey's sells a kit to make it 82cc but what was it stock?


 
BUY IT thats a great price


----------



## Freeheat (Jul 25, 2012)

rkshed said:


> Well, crap.
> Been emailing the guy since I found the saw and have yet to hear from him. As much as I love CL, I hate to find a killer deal and never hear from the seller, but the ad is still there.
> Like waving a steak in front of a starving man.


 
I had the same thing happen last year guy had a 346xp sat for a couple of years  for 100.00 when I got ahold of him the " wife" sold it which means my e-mail blew up maybe I underpriced it


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 25, 2012)

rkshed said:


> Well, crap.
> Been emailing the guy since I found the saw and have yet to hear from him. As much as I love CL, I hate to find a killer deal and never hear from the seller, but the ad is still there.
> Like waving a steak in front of a starving man.


 
If they don't put a phone number in the ad, I never get my hopes up.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 25, 2012)

If you can't buy the 046, go buy this 181!

http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/3087701338.html


----------

